# NGD: Ibanez m8m



## larry (Apr 1, 2013)

pics first.


----------



## larry (Apr 1, 2013)




----------



## larry (Apr 1, 2013)

after a few days with it, I love it. I don't know any meshuggah covers, so I just transposed all of my original stuff.
plays great, stays in tune and looks fantastic.  expensive, but i'd buy another. i'd like to thank loop quantum
for the heads up on the auction. i'm very glad I didn't chicken out.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats and hngd


----------



## epsylon (Apr 1, 2013)

Yes yes all of that is very nice but... Does it DJENT ?



HGND man, I'm jelly !


----------



## larry (Apr 1, 2013)

funny thing is, I like djent and i'm horrible at it.


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 1, 2013)

Wow! Awesome NGD!! Congrats! 

Hey what is that clipped to the headstock below the last tuning key?


----------



## Brohoodofsteel75 (Apr 1, 2013)

HNGD! God damn I REALLY Want one!


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Apr 1, 2013)

fucker has my guitar


----------



## Tordah (Apr 1, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> Wow! Awesome NGD!! Congrats!
> 
> Hey what is that clipped to the headstock below the last tuning key?



Home conversion in to a 9 string.


Naaaah, just kiddin', it's a Ned Steinberger Designed Planet Waves tuner

Planet Waves PW CT 12 Ned Steinberger Miniature Clip-On Headstock Tuner | Full Compass


----------



## flypap3r (Apr 1, 2013)

Congrats bro! HNGD!


----------



## LoopQuantum (Apr 1, 2013)

Grats. I loved that guitar when it was in my possession. That's the one I reviewed. It's completely flawless.


----------



## Philligan (Apr 1, 2013)

Tordah said:


> Home conversion in to a 9 string.
> 
> 
> Naaaah, just kiddin', it's a Ned Steinberger Designed Planet Waves tuner
> ...



I was really hoping that wasn't a pick holder stuck on there


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Apr 1, 2013)

Hey man cool surfboard! lol


----------



## DISTORT6 (Apr 1, 2013)

Good catch!
HNGD!


----------



## mphsc (Apr 1, 2013)

looks good man.Congrats.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Apr 1, 2013)

Sweet!

Also, what is that very this, S-Series looking guitar in the front of your stand? It looks interesting.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 1, 2013)

Is it just me or does the body look smaller than all of your other Ibanezeses?

EDIT: That thin one looks like a Roter.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 1, 2013)

At first I thought this was an april fools joke, but then the pictures loaded


----------



## larry (Apr 1, 2013)

bushmaster said:


> fucker has my guitar







LoopQuantum said:


> Grats. I loved that guitar when it was in my possession. That's the one I reviewed. It's completely flawless.



if not for you, I wouldn't have been able to score this. there are some minor fret end issues, which are livable but rather unusual given the guitar's origin of manufacture. overall though, i'm super super happy. it's tough to find a guitar that fits well, as you can imagine. so high-5 for the heads up man! . oh, and while you're at work tell Derek I said 'hi'.



7stringDemon said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Also, what is that very this, S-Series looking guitar in the front of your stand? It looks interesting.





patata said:


> What's that thin fanned guitar on the right of the stand?
> This Ibby rules soooo hard btw



the thin piece of scrap wenge is indeed a roter. it has a rather upsetting story behind it. it belongs to elq, actually. it's too bad, because he would have enjoyed a wenge guitar had it been playable and built correctly in the first place...



possumkiller said:


> Is it just me or does the body look smaller than all of your other Ibanezeses?



body is actually the same size as the other RGs. the finish has a slight iridescent quality to it when photographed, which kind of visually skews its size. but lined up next to the other RGs, the body is the same basic size.


it's a great guitar. I hope Ibanez releases a fujigen version, so more people can access one. the added girth on the
neck of the guitar as you get closer to where the heel would be is a bit odd at first. would have preferred a prestige neck through joint and fret end treatment. I love it though, and it has set the benchmark for future NGD's..


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 1, 2013)

looks like a war machine. love it.


----------



## lordrcceaser (Apr 1, 2013)

larry said:


> the thin piece of scrap wenge is indeed a roter. it has a rather upsetting story behind it. it belongs to elq, actually. it's too bad, because he would have enjoyed a wenge guitar had it been playable and built correctly in the first place...



Forgive me if I'm wrong, but isn't ELQ left handed?

Edit: Forgot to say HNGD


----------



## facepalm66 (Apr 1, 2013)

Congratz! 

And nice 'guitar scarf' ! Protect you girl from getting cold


----------



## patata (Apr 1, 2013)

What's that thin fanned guitar on the right of the stand?
This Ibby rules soooo hard btw


----------



## larry (Apr 1, 2013)

facepalm66 said:


> Congratz!
> 
> And nice 'guitar scarf' ! Protect you girl from getting cold



yeah, noticed that did ya? I've seen guys use anything from foam, electrical tape, and scrunchies as string mutes. there's the fretwrap too, but I wanted something with a lower profile. since I have a zillion black hair ties, I thought it'd be great to use them as string mutes, but interlaced with the strings instead of wrapped around the headstock. works real well and stays in place firmly.


----------



## HL7DS (Apr 1, 2013)

a war machine, indeed! HNGD!!!


----------



## Rook (Apr 1, 2013)

NNNNNFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF

I'm gunna get one of these this year, I have to.


----------



## larry (Apr 1, 2013)

Rook said:


> NNNNNFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
> 
> I'm gunna get one of these this year, I have to.



YOU HAVE TO.

I already want another one. 



lordrcceaser said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but isn't ELQ left handed?




precisely. 

along with a host of playability and quality issues, the one glaring fuckup that, I think, was the final nail in rotter's coffin: elq's order was built right handed. twice (iirc). there's a site dedicated to warning others of rotter's misfortune here.


----------



## Zhysick (Apr 1, 2013)

Just... hate... so much hate...

HNGD!!!!

What a beautiful guitar... and a bridge pickup properly placed!!


----------



## jeleopard (Apr 1, 2013)

It looks like you use chain mail is a string mute...

HNGD dude, those things are sick as fuck.


----------



## Ulvhedin (Apr 2, 2013)

Guitar evaluation? More like guitar ejaculation (refers to the note in the case) HNGD!


----------



## Skygoneblue (Apr 2, 2013)

I've never played one personally, but I've heard them played live. 

Congrats man - that's basically the epitome of metal guitars right there!


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 2, 2013)

GRATZ!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 3, 2013)

Clearwater, hm? I am tempted to drive over and jam the beast, haha. 

Happy NGD!


----------



## ddk (Apr 3, 2013)

So jealous. Sat down with the wife and budget book and had a long discussion about putting a bid in on that thing, but just couldn't make the money make sense  congrats man, hngd!


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 3, 2013)

Tordah said:


> Home conversion in to a 9 string.
> 
> 
> Naaaah, just kiddin', it's a Ned Steinberger Designed Planet Waves tuner
> ...



Hey that's pretty cool - thanks for the info!


----------



## ben_hurt (Apr 3, 2013)

awesome! HNGD


----------



## larry (Apr 3, 2013)

shitsøn;3492106 said:


> Clearwater, hm? I am tempted to drive over and jam the beast, haha.
> 
> Happy NGD!



dude, i'm reviewing stoichiometry and mopping the floor... other than that i'm just sitting around man.. come over


----------



## obaachong (Apr 3, 2013)

I LOVE ITZ!!!


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm actually glad the damn things cost so much, otherwise I might be tempted into pissing that much money away on it. It's like built in GAS relief. That's not to say if I had the money to spare that I wouldn't buy it of course. Just makes the decision easier (read: I have zero choice) for my broke ass.

Good on you for snagging one of these monsters. They sure are some nice eye candy.


----------



## larry (Apr 3, 2013)

man, not only does it look nice. but it plays very well. the neck joint is not your typical Ibanez neck-through carve, however. I have to adjust my technique to reach the 24th fret. I have been playing it everyday since I got it. I hope I get lucky enough to buy another one.


----------



## Defect Noises (Apr 3, 2013)

man that looks great! congrats


----------



## TemjinStrife (Apr 3, 2013)

lordrcceaser said:


> Forgive me if I'm wrong, but isn't ELQ left handed?



Yes. Thus the problem


----------



## GizmoJunior (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm too jealous! That's a sick guitar. HNGD!


----------



## serch777 (Apr 4, 2013)

Holy fuck, I'm speechless and jealous... HNGD mate!!


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Apr 5, 2013)

You gotta show me how you made that hair tie chainmail on the headstock dude. I love it. XD
Hngd! These are about the only one pup guitars I'd ever consider buying


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 5, 2013)

So... no clips yet?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2013)

haha no.. not for a while.  besides, it'll either be a meshuggah cover or something that does not effectively make use of the entire instrument... so if I do post a vid it won't be anything you haven't already seen.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2013)

WaffleTheEpic said:


> You gotta show me how you made that hair tie chainmail on the headstock dude. I love it. XD
> Hngd! These are about the only one pup guitars I'd ever consider buying



well it's made up of eight of these:






loop it around the lowest string and then twist it 180 degrees, then feed the next string through and repeat the process until you've got all the strings interlaced. then you're ready for the next hair tie. 

its actually easier of you do this with straws. finish wrapping how ever many ties you intend to use and then cut the straws to length. feed the corresponding string through and terminate it at the tuning machine. the tension will hold the ties in place. from here you can pull the straw out of the interlaced hair ties towards the fretboard and slit it open to remove it from the string. 

I also recommend alternating rotations per hair tie, i.e. counterclockwise 180 for one hair tie, then clockwise for the next. the opposing directional forces will keep the strings from curling while they aren't fully tuned or under any real tension. hope this makes sense.


----------



## Koloss (Apr 5, 2013)

Oh my, sweet mother of christ....  

That thing is an absolute war machine! HNGD


----------

